# I have a....



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

DATE tomorrow!  Watch me not being able to sleep tonight.....


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 1, 2009)

A date with what?  

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (May 1, 2009)

Heh. What's his name?


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2009)

A date? You mean the fruit, a bit like a fig? Well at least it'll keep you regular!


----------



## ccheese (May 1, 2009)

Jan..... Do you mean an appointment with a member of the opposite sex ?

Stay out of the pubs !!

Charles


----------



## Maximowitz (May 1, 2009)

Yes, stay out of the pubs unless she's paying. Sweden's damn expensive for the drinking man.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 1, 2009)

Is it so shocking that Jan has a date with a member of the female persuasion???

It must be if he's letting us know about it....


----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2009)

Good Lord... wait until she finds out about all of Jan's comments on the Breaking News thread.

I bet his night resembles this... he's Lucky13 for a reason.


----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2009)

.


----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2009)

Win? Nope. FAIL.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 1, 2009)

Does she look like this?


----------



## Njaco (May 1, 2009)

Just remember, the machine in the men's room is not a party balloon dispenser.

Glad to see you doing something with that money you're making!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 2, 2009)

That means there might be hope for me.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2009)

She's indeed of the opposite sex....and of the human spieces!


----------



## Catch22 (May 2, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> She's indeed of the opposite sex....and of the human spieces!



Well that's good, the last thing we needed was you to give us a reputation for being a haven for people into beastiality.


----------



## Maestro (May 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if it was a good thing for Lucky to post a message about it... I don't wanna sound like a mood or hope breaker, but what if his date goes wrong ? He's gonna have to read bitching messages for the next few months !


----------



## lesofprimus (May 2, 2009)

Hope he wore a hat on his Johnny, otherwise, he might actually procreate and God knows where this world of ours would lead to....


----------



## comiso90 (May 2, 2009)

so....????


----------



## Njaco (May 2, 2009)

Anyone notice he had to go back to Sweden to get a date? Hmmmmmm......


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2009)

Well if you'd seen the women in Glasgow compared to those in Sweden I think 9 times out of 10 you would go to Sweden...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2009)

Isn't it great how we are so happy for you Jan....and not taking the p!ss out of ya!


----------



## Njaco (May 2, 2009)




----------



## lesofprimus (May 2, 2009)

LMAO......


----------



## Thorlifter (May 2, 2009)

She said.....How will I find you?
He said.....Oh, you will know when you get to my flat.


----------



## Matt308 (May 2, 2009)




----------



## Matt308 (May 2, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Hope he wore a hat on his Johnny, otherwise, he might actually procreate and God knows where this world of ours would lead to....




Yep, Les is right. Lucky, always practice safe sex.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2009)

I feel soooo loved!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 2, 2009)

And how did the date go Jan, inquiring minds need to know dammit.....


----------



## Thorlifter (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, now that all the fun is over..........tell us how it went.


----------



## Matt308 (May 2, 2009)

Lucky, The Sheep, has been rejected yet again.

Lucky... don't be afraid of the Umbrella. It is an emotional vaginazation of your boyhood fears.

Vagina good.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2009)

Holy Crap that pic is funny as hell!!


----------



## Matt308 (May 2, 2009)

Yeah... goat... sheep... it's all the same in the end isn't it.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2009)

You're all taking the p*sh, but it's all fun! 

Btw, it all went good...8)


----------



## rochie (May 3, 2009)

glad to here that Jan


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks Karl!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 3, 2009)

Thats great Jan! I need a new woman myself....


----------



## RabidAlien (May 3, 2009)

Good news there Jan!


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2009)

Well it's all over now. Back to the internet for you Lucky.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2009)

Seem to know alot of this internet stuff Matt, how come, tell the boys now, don't be shy!


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2009)

.


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2009)

Lost your image, Gnomey.


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2009)

Tried a different link.


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2009)

Still can't see it. Maybe its my end?


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2009)

Must be. Here is the direct link: ORLY Owl


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2009)

Anyone else able to see Gnomey's links in his prior posts? Apparently he sees them just fine.


----------



## Amsel (May 3, 2009)

I cannot see them.


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2009)

Well Lucky, appears to be too bad for you. That's okay. A tattoo, poor sexual performance and you are one step away from a divorce.

You always have the forum and our support. Luvs and hugs.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 3, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Anyone else able to see Gnomey's links in his prior posts? Apparently he sees them just fine.


The site he linked the image from had a "hotlink" block...

This was the image:


----------



## Catch22 (May 3, 2009)

Bahahahahhahhaha what a great picture.


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2009)

Yeah I finally got it. Good one.


----------

